# Additional Batteries



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

I have two stock 6v batteries fitted under the steps on my 2004 Daybreak and would like to double up with two more.

But where do you put them? 

The only place I can think of is in the adjacient locker, but this is not vented and also contains electrical components such as a locker light and inverter which could give rise to an explosion in the event of gassing.

So, where's yours?!! 

John.


----------

